# Matt Murphy jacquard bags/cases?



## ritchieramone (Jun 2, 2009)

Does anyone know how many different items were released in the Matt Murphy jacquard range (mid 2006ish, I think)? I have the small black make-up bag and the *enormous* tote and am aware of a white version of the make-up bag, but was there anything else?

I haven't found much information apart from a few mentions of the brush roll (perhaps not even part of the jacquard range anyway?).

Just in case there's any confusion, I see that what maccosmetics.co.uk calls 'jacquard', maccosmetics.com calls 'signature'.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 2, 2009)

Those were around oct/nov 03.  They had:

- Small, med & large rectangle bags
- Small & large totes
- Small & large mesenger bags

Colour schemes: 

Black on black, black on white, white on black and multi-coloured on black.  Although, IIRC, they didn't have every colour combo for every bag design.

This is the only pic I have.  Are these the ones you are talking about?


----------



## ritchieramone (Jun 3, 2009)

Yes, those are the ones. Thanks so much for this; there doesn't seem to be much information around about these. I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 them. 

I'm delighted to hear that there was a smaller tote as although the large one I have could hold a whole suitcase worth of stuff, it's really rather heavy before I even put anything in it. I need to hunt that down!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 3, 2009)

Yeah, I have the large tote too.  Some ladies tote their lapdogs around in their bags, well the MAC jacquard tote is so big it would allow you to tote a black lab or a retriever around if you wanted. lol

The only other jacquard I have is the long rectangle with the black on white colouring.  I may have more, I would have to check.  I haven't seen my bags in a while. 

Actually, now that I think about it, the Saks Tour de Pink traincase from a few years ago is covered in the black on black jacquard (and a few other materials).

The MAC holiday gift wrap from the jacquard launch year (03) was also the jacquard design.  It was the black and multi-coloured scheme.


----------



## II3rinII (Jun 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Yeah, I have the large tote too.  Some ladies tote their lapdogs around in their bags, well the MAC jacquard tote is so big it would allow you to tote a black lab or a retriever around if you wanted. lol

The only other jacquard I have is the long rectangle with the black on white colouring.  I may have more, I would have to check.  I haven't seen my bags in a while. 

Actually, now that I think about it, the Saks Tour de Pink traincase from a few years ago is covered in the black on black jacquard (and a few other materials).

The MAC holiday gift wrap from the jacquard launch year (03) was also the jacquard design.  It was the black and multi-coloured scheme._

 


i just visualized myself lugging my great dane around in a mac tote.... hahaha


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *II3rinII* 

 
_i just visualized myself lugging my great dane around in a mac tote.... hahaha_

 
There's probably enough room for him or her.  Those totes are HUGE.  lol

I love great danes.  What colour do you have?  Boy or girl?


----------



## II3rinII (Jun 3, 2009)

hes actually a black lab great dane mix, i call him a "labor-dane" hes so rad!  his name is marley (after bob, not the movie).  he has the best personality and demeanor and hes huuuuuuuugggggggeeeee!!

this is him "sthun-bathing" (he talks with a lisp, at least in my head he does):





and riding in the xB (he loves the head room):


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 3, 2009)

What a cute mix!  He is so handsome.  Thanks for the pics.


----------



## missvaisey (Sep 7, 2009)

Does anyone here remember how much the MAC Jacquard Tote retailed for? It is the biggest on they sold. I have it and can't remember how much I paid for it!

Thanks!


----------



## cazgh (Sep 7, 2009)

Love Marley - he's a beaut!!


----------



## ritchieramone (Sep 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *missvaisey* 

 
_Does anyone here remember how much the MAC Jacquard Tote retailed for? It is the biggest on they sold._

 
I'd be interested to know as well. I missed out at the time the collection came out but eventually managed to get hold of one on eBay. I only paid £11/$18 for mine so I was pretty pleased with that.


----------



## patty88 (Nov 23, 2010)

II3rinII said:


>


  	What a darling he is!


----------

